# thought I'd try a couple of these



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 17


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 13, 2015)

Those are fantastic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice work Mike- maple??


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful! I love that style, are they as big as they look? did you outboard turn them?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 13, 2015)

thanks for positive responses
bigleaf maple burl
large one 23 in the wide done outboard on Nova 16/ 24


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

OH MY GOSH!!!! Those are flipping fantastic Mike!!! Great job!!


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 13, 2015)

Stunning wood, and I'm sure 'fun' to turn! Nice job on these, Mike.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 13, 2015)

Those are outrageous!!!! I love them! Great work on both of them. I bet the one on the left sounded like an airplane taking off when it was spinning on the lathe. That would be a little intimidating if you ask me.


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 14, 2015)

Those are awesome! Love the color, size and shape of both, very well done.

-jason


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2015)

Man, those are crazy cool!!! I'm with Danny, don't know that I would've had the sac to try that out! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful pieces w awesome figure! Has to be nerve racking to have that spinning !


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 14, 2015)

it wasnt so bad turning them 
they were whopping as they turned Just had to watch the ends that you didnt really see that you didnt get into them Had a couple close brushes that got me excited


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Truly spectacular! Chuck


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 14, 2015)

A couple of days ago, I had the nice crisp clean edge of a 15" NE bowl catch the back of my finger while sanding. Yup, that made me turn off the lathe, assess, Neosporin, band-aid, and get back to sanding....WITH a glove on this time!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2015)

WOW is all I can say for now.


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 25, 2015)

NIce try, but maybe next time you can make a small mistake and make everyone feel a bit better. Or the next time you think of trying one of these you can just ship me the wood and I can try too. Beautiful, well done,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks for all the positive feedback. Glad y'all like them. Hope our customers like them this summer when we start our shows


----------

